# How black can a black shrimp be ...



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

if a black shrimp can be black.....



















Even the black on the mischling is such a shiny black,


















The following are a bit off focus but the other colours wanted to be seen too.
Red (orange eye?!), red, and black









white, black, and red









White, and it's like it has a battery in it.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

very multicultural


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

OK - time for you to invest in a professional camera - your iphone just does not do justice to those amazingly gorgoues shrimps. 

The tri color shot is great.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

novice said:


> OK - time for you to invest in a professional camera - your iphone just does not do justice to those amazingly gorgoues shrimps.
> 
> The tri color shot is great.


I know, novice, the shrimps are so much nicer than in the pics but I'm using all my pocket money for shrimps lately so camera has to wait ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Drool, slurp, drip.. oh, excuse me, but I can't help it, those darn things are too gorgeous!


----------

